# Red Dead Redemption für PC



## Predator91 (8. April 2012)

*Red Dead Redemption für PC*

Zur Zeit laüft eine Petition um RDR auf dem PC portiert zu haben. Spiele wie Alan Wake haben gezeigt das sich eine Portierung auf dem PC durchaus lohnen kann, also wollen wir Entwickler Rockstar nochmals darum bitten es sich zu überlegen und RDR für den PC zu veröffentlichen.

Red Dead Redemption for PC - Petition Bureau


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. April 2012)

Done. Ich wusste nicht, dass es RDR gar nicht für PC gibt...wollte es mir demnächst eig. mal kaufen


----------



## Predator91 (9. April 2012)

LOL . Das komische ist das L.A. Noire auf dem PC veröffentlicht worden ist und RDR nicht, obwohl RDR eigentlich um einiges besser ist als L.A. Noire. Es gab schon einige Petitionen um dieses Spiel auf dem PC zu portieren, aber leider ohne erfolg. Aber vor kurzem wurde ja Alan Wake auf dem PC portiert und es war ein Erfolg für die Entwickler. Im August kommt mit Dark Souls auch schon die nächste Portierung, die sehr wahrscheinlich auch ein Erfolg sein wird. Ich zumindest werde Dark Souls gleich bei Release kaufen, das steht fest.

Wäre übrigens hilfreich wenn man den Link zur Petition auf anderen Foren posten würde, damit viele Leute davon überhaupt Wind bekommen.


----------



## Tergo (9. April 2012)

ich verstehs auch nicht, mit red dead redemption würde sich so ein gewaltiger gewinn machen, deutlich mehr als mit la noire, la noire ist schließlich durch das adventure genre doch irgendwie eine gewisse randnische. wir können nur hoffen, dass die petition etwas bringt, mit hd texturen und evtl animations reicheren darstellungen würde rdr auf dem pc auf jeden fall heftig einschlagen!


----------



## Predator91 (9. April 2012)

Ich wäre auch zufrieden wenn die Texturen so bleiben würden wie jetzt. Es würde sich trotzdem sehr gut verkaufen, auch ohne Ultra guter Grafik.


----------



## Mellsei (11. April 2012)

Oder es wäre wie bei GTA ... vllt würde ja noch ein Grafik Patch dafür kommen und das ganze noch ansehnlicher machen als es schon ist ... ? Aber es ist eine sehr cool Idee !


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. April 2012)

ganz ehrlich: lieber bleibt das auf Konsole, als dass jetzt noch Jahre später nen halbherzigen PC Port als Resteverwertung veröffentlicht wird, da man hier noch nen bissle Geld riecht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: lieber bleibt das auf Konsole, als dass jetzt noch Jahre später nen halbherzigen PC Port als Resteverwertung veröffentlicht wird, da man hier noch nen bissle Geld riecht.



Wenn die sich ebenso Mühe geben würden wie Remedy mit "Alan Wake", spreche doch nichts dagegen.


----------



## Mothman (11. April 2012)

Also ich hab RDR für die PS3 und es dort auch (fast) durchgespielt. Ein großartiges Game. 
Hat mich immer wieder an verschiedenen Stellen an das alte "Gun" (?) erinnert.

Ich würde mir das sogar noch mal für PC kaufen, aber nur wenn es (irgendwann mal) unter 30 Euro kostet. Habe es ja schließlich schon.^^
Eine PC-Umsetzung fände ich begrüßenswert.


----------



## Exar-K (11. April 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: lieber bleibt das auf Konsole, als dass jetzt noch Jahre später nen halbherzigen PC Port als Resteverwertung veröffentlicht wird, da man hier noch nen bissle Geld riecht.


 Wenn die Umsetzung anständig ist, hätte ich nichts dagegen.
Ich besitze keine PS3, Red Dead Redemption würde mich aber dennoch interessieren.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn die Umsetzung anständig ist, hätte ich nichts dagegen.
> Ich besitze keine PS3, Red Dead Redemption würde mich aber dennoch interessieren.


 *Wenn *sie denn anständig ist. Es geht ja, wie man bei Alan Wake sieht.
Aber dazu müsste halt in DRD noch mal richtig Entwicklungsarbeit und damit Geld rein. Erfahrungsgemäß wird das halt dann doch eher schlampig portiert. Und auf ne schlechte Portation 3 Jahre nach Konsolen Release könnte ich auch verzichten, so sehr mich das Ding auch interessiert. 

Wenn die Portierung gut gemacht ist, dann spricht natürlich nix dagegen.


----------



## Mothman (11. April 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> *Wenn *sie denn anständig ist. Es geht ja, wie man bei Alan Wake sieht.
> Aber dazu müsste halt in *DRD *noch mal richtig Entwicklungsarbeit und damit Geld rein.


Dead Red Dedemption?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dead Red Dedemption?


 Ups


----------

